# Officer Down: Michael Estes - [Walla Walla, Washington]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

02/15/2007
*Wash. deputy killed in the line of duty*

*Officer Down: Michael Estes *- [Walla Walla, Washington]










ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 43
*Additional Info:* Deputy Estes served with the Walla Walla, WA sheriff's office for 18 months. 
*Incident Details*: Deputy Estes was driving with his emergency lights on to a residence in Burbank, where a 911 hangup call had been reported. He was traveling south on Highway 124 when he collided with an eastbound flatbed truck carrying drywall joint compound.

*Cause of Death: *Deputy Estes died of injuries he sustained when his patrol car was involved in a collision eight days earlier. *Date of Incident:* February 14, 2007

WorldNow and KNDO/KNDU
BURBANK, Wash. - A Walla Walla Sheriff's Deputy hospitalized from a car crash is now dead. 43-year-old Deputy Michael Estes died Wednesday morning at Kadlec Medical Center. 
He suffered severe head trauma when a truck collided with his patrol car on February 6th. But he never recovered. As you can imagine this is a tough day for everyone who knew Deputy Estes. 
He never planned to get hit by a truck. And if you're his family you can't prepare for that phone call. All we can do now is grieve and remember.

Full Story


----------

